# What makes you want to scream ?



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

As you go about your daily lives, is there anything that makes you so frustrated that you want to scream ?

What makes me upset is people who don't even make an attempt to think or make the slightest attempt to plan ahead. 

Example: Yesterday I was waiting for the city bus. There was a woman at the bus stop before me and when the bus arrived I, naturally, let her get on ahead of me. Well this "genius" stepped up to the coin meter and then, only then, did she suddenly realize that she had to pay. Duh.  Well, she proceeded to rummage through her hand-bag. She rummaged and rummaged and rummaged.  She pulled out a makeup case, a head-scarf, several hair brushes, an over-sized comb, a nylon bag containing God knows what, and still she looked. Meanwhile, I'm standing in the hot sun and everyone else on the bus was forced to delay their journey.

The only thing I did not see her pull out the that steamer trunk of a handbag was a spare tire. 

Finally, the bus driver said, "Never mind paying. Just go sit down, PLEASE."
What in the world is wrong with some people ?   :aargh:

What really gets to you ?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2018)

Whiners
People who ask for suggestions then think of reasons why your suggestions or advice won't work.
People who never accept blame/responsibility for anything.

I've learned to shut these people down or walk away from them.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2018)

Folks ahead of me  in line  wondering what to do next.

Women  straightening  the seam  in their  stocking  and not  allowing me to watch !


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

People who complain excessively.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> People who complain excessively.



ditto......are they just complainers or attention whores?..:beguiled:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

I'd say a combo with the accent on the latter.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Like the woman on the bus, she and millions of her sisters pull the same B.S. at the checkout line. Rummaging through that monstrous  handbag while people in-line behind them wait for her to decide what to do.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

my husband 
garbage litter bugs
bullies 
loud obnoxious haters
tail gaters


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> my husband
> garbage litter bugs
> bullies
> loud obnoxious haters
> tail gaters




Litter bugs...YES!!!! I will never understand that one. Why Oh why do you feel the world is your garbage can?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Litter bugs...YES!!!! I will never understand that one. Why Oh why do you feel the world is your garbage can?




Exactly and living in the rural country, people seem to feel it’s ok to use our roads to dump their used mattresses, carpets etc.,

ok I guess I’ve moved on to whining now ... :lol:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

I guess it gives the inmates a chance to get outside and be productive....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

So.... I have a "big handbag" came in handy for me today as I toted around my mothers water bottle. Bless her heart she gets a dry throat and can't talk sometimes.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I guess it gives the inmates a chance to get outside and be productive....



Good answer Seeker 
Yep. Put them to work :gettowork:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> So.... I have a "big handbag" came in handy for me today as I toted around my mothers water bottle. Bless her heart she gets a dry throat and can't talk sometimes.



HEY! I have a BIG handbag too. It IS great for stuffing just about EVERYTHING in it. :yes:

Oh your poor mom. I hope she feels better soon. raying:


----------



## Nate (Apr 19, 2018)

...Your husband makes you scream,,,dang .....how so?


----------



## Nate (Apr 19, 2018)

What makes me want to scream?....Hummm..ah. I need to think on that .....I want to scream just to let it go but nothing yet...I was taught to be quite.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 19, 2018)

People who stand and stare at the menus in fast food places...Umm,they've been around for like 100 years and they all sell some variation of the same crappy food.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Nate said:


> ...Your husband makes you scream,,,dang .....how so?



:shussh:


----------



## Manatee (Apr 19, 2018)

People who are totally oblivious to what and who is around them.  They block the aisles in stores and the lanes on the streets.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> HEY! I have a BIG handbag too. It IS great for stuffing just about EVERYTHING in it.




No problem with those huge bags, as long as the owners don't make* everyone else* wait for them while they rummage through the them.:waiting:


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2018)

*What makes you want to scream?*

*Negativity*

Seeing the ‘bad’ in most everything
Watching someone ahead in line, struggling, then telling others how it messed with their day

Doesn’t really cause me to scream.
More like choke, s-l-o-w-l-y choke the individual


Just a few days ago, I was in the grocery checkout line.
This ancient, short, wrinkled little woman, just ahead of me, was fiddling with her debit card…then her rewards card, then her medications, and back to her debit card, needing help with the demands on the screen.

It took awhile

I thought, ‘oh gawd, here we go’, at first

Then settled in to some entertainment

*She….was…..so……cute!*
Never were her nerves rankled
The calmest, sweetest demeanor thru it all, and upon preparing to journey to the door, turned, thanked the cashier, waved….and she was gone…..eventually

I asked the cashier a bit about her
Turns out she’s 99 yrs old, quite well known, and very independent

Made my day


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

I look and watch those ahead of me and think....that's gonna be me one day. I give them Kudos for just gettin' in the car and doin' what they got to do. Nobody helpin' them out. How bout ' a little compassion for the feeble. (In a mood) I just think at my age what the heck do I have to do today that is so dang important that I can't wait a "few" extra minutes as they tend to their business.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *What makes you want to scream?*
> 
> *Negativity*
> 
> ...



Now THAT is SWEET Gary. Awww. Seeing people like that makes me smile. 
She probably made everyone smile.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> She probably made everyone smile.



Don't know
It all caused me to involuntarily grin
When I grin, my eyes get narrow, just seeing what I'm grinning at


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I look and watch those ahead of me and think....that's gonna be me one day. I give them Kudos for just gettin' in the car and doin' what they got to do. Nobody helpin' them out. How bout ' a little compassion for the feeble. (In a mood) I just think at my age what the heck do I have to do today that is so dang important that I can't wait a "few" extra minutes as they tend to their business.




Exactly. That’s how I feel also. That’s how I am going to be someday and I most certainly believe in karma. 
We should be more patient with ALL of life. Every experience has lessons to be learned if we are open to them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> No problem with those huge bags, as long as the owners don't make* everyone else* wait for them while they rummage through the them.:waiting:



Put THAT way Traveler :waiting: yes I’d be rummaging through my purse forever and a day :flowers:


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I look and watch those ahead of me and think....that's gonna be me one day. I give them Kudos for just gettin' in the car and doin' what they got to do. Nobody helpin' them out. How bout ' a little compassion for the feeble. (In a mood) I just think at my age what the heck do I have to do today that is so dang important that I can't wait a "few" extra minutes as they tend to their business.




I don't recall mentioning the "feeble".  I am talking about *all* ages 18 years old and up.  How much common sense does it take to be aware that there are other people in the world ?  When waiting in line at the check-out counter, or waiting for a bus, what, pray tell, is so difficult with having your money ready ? Seems just simple courtesy to me.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Put THAT way Traveler :waiting: yes I’d be rummaging through my purse forever and a day :flowers:




Interesting. Very interesting. I never imagined that those women are doing it on purpose just to annoy people. But you may have a point. Perhaps they ARE doing it on purpose.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I don't recall mentioning the "feeble".  I am talking about *all* ages 18 years old and up.  How much common sense does it take to be aware that there are other people in the world ?  When waiting in line at the check-out counter, or waiting for a bus, what, pray tell, is so difficult with having your money ready ? Seems just simple courtesy to me.



I guess I just haven't experienced it the way you have . I mentioned the "feeble" because that's what I have experienced the most. I wasn't trying to diminish what you said, only commenting on what I personally have encountered. I personally do try to be ready, I also know.. one day I may not be as sharp as I am now.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> How much common sense does it take to be aware that there are other people in the world ?  When waiting in line at the check-out counter, or waiting for a bus, what, pray tell, is so difficult with having your money ready ? Seems just simple courtesy to me.



Some people are just happy to have made it outside

Others just can't stand the air breathed ahead of them

Courtesy; Noun
the showing of politeness in one's attitude and behavior toward others


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Interesting. Very interesting. I never imagined that those women are doing it on purpose just to annoy people. But you may have a point. Perhaps they ARE doing it on purpose.





:saywhat:

I’m just messing with you traveler. I don’t always have a purse and I definitely don’t hold up a line for anything but that’s people for you. They push all our buttons. Maybe YOU could start bringing a HUGE handbag too. :shrug:


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> I’m just messing with you traveler. I don’t always have a purse and I definitely don’t hold up a line for anything but that’s people for you. They push all our buttons. Maybe YOU could start bringing a HUGE handbag too. :shrug:



haha. No, I don't think so. When I go out, my wallet is in my left rear pocket, my folding money is in my left front pocket, my coins are in my right front pocket and my keys are attached to my belt. That is the extent of what I carry. When I am in line at a store, by the time the cashier has rung up the sale, I either have folding money OR my debt card in my hand. Efficiency in action. 

Like most men, I don't like shopping. I want to go in, get exactly what I came for, and get the heck out.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> haha. No, I don't think so. When I go out, my wallet is in my left rear pocket, my folding money is in my left front pocket, my coins are in my right front pocket and my keys are attached to my belt. That is the extent of what I carry. When I am in line at a store, by the time the cashier has rung up the sale, I either have folding money OR my debt card in my hand. Efficiency in action.
> 
> Like most men, I don't like shopping. I want to go in, get exactly what I came for, and get the heck out.




Yes but you aren't having to wipe babies faces, carry feminine products, etc,,, that women have to do... so...It's just a different arena. Although at the time a woman my not have had her babies in tow..she keeps those things handy for unexpected emergencies, you are prepared for what you encounter and so is she.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Yes but you aren't having to wipe babies faces, carry feminine products, etc,,, that women have to do... so...It's just a different arena. Although at the time a woman my not have had her babies in tow..she keeps those things handy for unexpected emergencies, you are prepared for what you encounter and so is she.




Really ? ALL WOMEN ? Seems to me that is no excuse for not being prepared to pay for her bus ticket. Seriously ! It should not come as a big shock that buses require a fare.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Yes but you aren't having to wipe babies faces, carry feminine products, etc,,, that women have to do... so...It's just a different arena. Although at the time a woman my not have had her babies in tow..she keeps those things handy for unexpected emergencies, you are prepared for what you encounter and so is she.



And Kleenex tissues, chapstick, hair scrunchies, brush, comb, lipgloss, nail file, phone, toothbrush, toothpaste, mouthwash, toothpicks, q-tips, mascara, hand lotion , sun screen , etc.,
oh yeah... wallet. 

Yep. LOTS of important stuff.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> haha. No, I don't think so. When I go out, my wallet is in my left rear pocket, my folding money is in my left front pocket, my coins are in my right front pocket and my keys are attached to my belt. That is the extent of what I carry. When I am in line at a store, by the time the cashier has rung up the sale, I either have folding money OR my debt card in my hand. Efficiency in action.
> 
> Like most men, I don't like shopping. I want to go in, get exactly what I came for, and get the heck out.




Oh big deal. So you’re all quick and organized. 
Bet  you don’t look nearly as cute as we do.:grin:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Really ? ALL WOMEN ? Seems to me that is no excuse for not being prepared to pay for her bus ticket. Seriously ! It should not come as a big shock that buses require a fare.



I do get what you are saying...I never said "All" women but yes people should be considerate of others..That's a different topic. The world we live in today is not the world we grew up in..I could go on and on about the inconsideration of this younger generation.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Really ? ALL WOMEN ? Seems to me that is no excuse for not being prepared to pay for her bus ticket. Seriously ! It should not come as a big shock that buses require a fare.



It’s not ALL WOMEN!!!
You are making this this out to be a women thing and it’s not. There are just as many inconsiderate male jerks as there are female ones. It’s NOT a GENDER ISSUE.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And Kleenex tissues, chapstick, hair scrunchies, brush, comb, lipgloss, nail file, phone, toothbrush, toothpaste, mouthwash, toothpicks, q-tips, mascara, hand lotion , sun screen , etc.,
> oh yeah... wallet.
> 
> Yep. LOTS of important stuff.




haha  No wonder those ridiculously huge bags are so big. There is a entire beauty salon in them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> haha  No wonder those ridiculously huge bags are so big. There is a entire beauty salon in them.




Well DUH! :shrug:
You never know when you’ll need to freshen  up. 
Our species likes to carry lots of STUFF:rofl:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> It’s not ALL WOMEN!!!
> You are making this this out to be a women thing and it’s not. There are just as many inconsiderate male jerks as there are female ones. It’s NOT a GENDER ISSUE.




POINT!!!!! Males are just as inconsiderate as Females..It's not Gender it's about morals...You either have them in that "big bag" or you don't........
:lol1:


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Well DUH! :shrug:
> You never know when you’ll need to freshen  up.
> Our species likes to carry lots of STUFF:rofl:




I believe that if you re-read my original post you will discover that my complaint is/was people who are unprepared to pay their bus fare when boarding. Now, if there is some reason why that is too big a problem for some people, then please let me know what that reason is. 
In all honesty, I have never seen a man who had to struggle finding his money when he got on a bus.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I believe that if you re-read my original post you will discover that my complaint is/was people who are unprepared to pay their bus fare when boarding. Now, if there is some reason why that is too big a problem for some people, then please let me know what that reason is.
> In all honesty, I have never seen a man who had to struggle finding his money when he got on a bus.



There ya go... I don't ride a bus..It's all relevant to our own unique situations..so we either shut up.. or reply based on our own experiences. If we didn't there would be no conversation. It's all good..In my humble opinion.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Well DUH! :shrug:
> You never know when you’ll need to freshen  up.
> Our species likes to carry lots of STUFF:rofl:



I actually have a milk-bone in my purse.  Not sure when in got there, but there it is.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I actually have a milk-bone in my purse.  Not sure when in got there, but there it is.




Those dogs are sneaky, don't ya know.....lay it on the floor they are gonna get into it.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Yesterday I was waiting for the city bus. There was a woman at the bus stop before me and when the bus arrived I, naturally, let her get on ahead of me. Well this "genius" stepped up to the coin meter and then, only then, did she suddenly realize that she had to pay. Duh.  Well, she proceeded to rummage through her hand-bag. She rummaged and rummaged and rummaged.  She pulled out a makeup case, a head-scarf, several hair brushes, an over-sized comb, a nylon bag containing God knows what, and still she looked. *Meanwhile, I'm standing in the hot sun and everyone else on the bus was forced to delay their journey.
> *
> The only thing I did not see her pull out the that steamer trunk of a handbag was a spare tire.
> 
> ...



Nothing
they're not the ones in a hurry......riding a city bus


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 20, 2018)

When posters go off the original topic that was posted.
Another thing are,people so engrossed looking at their smartphones,they don't look where they are going.I've had to yell 'heads up' when they are walking towards me.When they do the look is like 'deer in the highlights',idiots


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2018)

Seeker said:


> POINT!!!!! Males are just as inconsiderate as Females..It's not Gender it's about morals...You either have them in that "big bag" or you don't........
> :lol1:



Yep! There MUST be some MORALS in there somewhere?
:rofl: :lol: Oh my ribs. LOL! You and I are dangerous together girlfriend. 



Traveler said:


> I believe that if you re-read my original post you will discover that my complaint is/was people who are unprepared to pay their bus fare when boarding. Now, if there is some reason why that is too big a problem for some people, then please let me know what that reason is.
> In all honesty, I have never seen a man who had to struggle finding his money when he got on a bus.





Seeker said:


> There ya go... I don't ride a bus..It's all relevant to our own unique situations..so we either shut up.. or reply based on our own experiences. If we didn't there would be no conversation. It's all good..In my humble opinion.



No Traveler The conversation WAS on point considering :

I don’t live in the city 
I certainly wouldn’t ride the bus 
Especially if I were impatient and hating it.

Soooooo if it weren’t for us hassling you, there’d be no conversation. 
Now don’t cha just  LOVE US :grin:


----------



## IKE (Apr 20, 2018)

What makes me wanna scream / poke my eyes out ?.......*REALLY BIG* gals out in public wearing yoga pants.:eeew:

See pics......nuff said.


----------



## Trade (Apr 20, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Litter bugs...YES!!!! I will never understand that one. Why Oh why do you feel the world is your garbage can?



If I were dictator I would have litterers summarily executed.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 20, 2018)

@ IKE

OMG...you should be obligated to provide all of us with brain bleach for posting that.


----------



## Wren (Apr 20, 2018)

In a supermarket queue when the customer being served packs everything neatly away in their shopping bag, _then_ gets their purse out to pay ! I always hand my money over as soon as I’m given the total, it saves everybody’s  time


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2018)

People with a barely-concealed agenda.   (That they keep PUSHING OMG. :ambivalence
Pushy, rude, or hateful people.
Driving-while-texting people.
Internet "experts" and keyboard warriors.
Phony people.   (Please get over yourself, you're not fooling anyone.)  

I guess my list could go on for pages so I'll spare y'all in case I end up on someone's Scream List.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2018)

Agree.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2018)

IKE, I know what you mean. I see that all the time and it makes me wish for fashion police. There are some things a guy should just never have to see.


----------



## hearlady (Apr 21, 2018)

People who can't walk 10 steps to put a shopping cart in a rack and leave it in the parking space. So lazy!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2018)

I never scream. 
Stiff upper lip training from Mum.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2018)

Lineups anywhere make me want to scream.

People who you can't tell if they are in the lineup or not.  Off to one side discussing something with someone.

Then when you move up they say they are ahead of you.  I want to scream "Then get in the bloody line".

Or those who try to sneak in the line.  AAAARRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2018)

hearlady said:


> People who can't walk 10 steps to put a shopping cart in a rack and leave it in the parking space. So lazy!!!



That's o.k.  They are saving someone's job.  There's a guy at the supermarket I go to who rounds up shopping carts even coming to my apartment block to get them. People just take them home or to a bus stop.  Someone has to round them up.  They are expensive.


----------



## hearlady (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok Camper I'll try to remember that the next time it happens.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2018)

Speaking of purses (well, sort of), I always wonder why men don't carry some sort of bag also. They don't have to be called purses if the name bothers them. I do occasionally see a man carrying a tote bag or a backpack, but mostly not. They are so incredibly handy that I can't imagine going out on errands without one.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 21, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> *When posters go off the original topic that was posted.*
> Another thing are,people so engrossed looking at their smartphones,they don't look where they are going.I've had to yell 'heads up' when they are walking towards me.When they do the look is like 'deer in the highlights',idiots



A little bit of chitchat is fine.  But there are a few people who just don't know when to quit.  They post and end their statements with "lol" , someone responds, then they get all excited and giddy and go on and on and on for several pages, "loling" themselves (which is lame). They couldn't care less that they've hijacked a discussion thread.

However, they don't make me want to scream.  I just put those people on ignore, temporarily or sometimes permanently.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Speaking of purses (well, sort of), I always wonder why men don't carry some sort of bag also. They don't have to be called purses if the name bothers them. I do occasionally see a man carrying a tote bag or a backpack, but mostly not. They are so incredibly handy that I can't imagine going out on errands without one.




I think they are called a murse but... I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2018)

Looked up murse, got this and references to male nurses.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2018)

For the life of me I can't imagine what a man would need a bag for. Do you suppose he carries hair mousse, hand lotion, lip balm, and perfume ?:awman:  Personally, I think it's an affectation meant to show how soft he is.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 21, 2018)

My husband......grrrr ..mainly because he can never be ready to, leave on time when we are going out 

We never ever leave the carport without him getting out of the car and going back into,the house to get something like , hearing aids , other glasses , wallet ..and the list go’s on ....

I bought him a bag more like a small,cosmetic bag to put all his stuff in for going out, (just to put his stuff in to take  as far as the car, not to carry around with him ) but that dosent work either


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> My husband......grrrr ..mainly because he can never be ready to, leave on time when we are going out
> 
> We never ever leave the carport without him getting out of the car and going back into,the house to get something like , hearing aids , other glasses , wallet ..and the list go’s on ....
> 
> I bought him a bag more like a small,cosmetic bag to put all his stuff in for going out, (just to put his stuff in to take  as far as the car, not to carry around with him ) but that dosent work either




Kadee,  is your husband the "absent-minded professor type" ?  Or has he just reached that point where he has trouble remembering stuff ?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 21, 2018)

I think he’s just laid back ...( he’s not lazy in the home )  ..we have been together 33 years and he’s always been the same Traveler


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

That's it?  That's all there is?  One extreme or another?  Nothing in between?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2018)

> For the life of me I can't imagine what a man would need a bag for. Do  you suppose he carries hair mousse, hand lotion, lip balm, and perfume ?:awman:  Personally, I think it's an affectation meant to show how soft he is.



Clueless answer, Traveler.  Do you really not have enough imagination to think of all the things that women carry in their purses (other than carrying around a cosmetics store) to agree that men might like a handy way to carry those things too?

Cell phones?  Books?  Cameras? ipads? Notebooks? Pens? Medications? Small gifts that you are bringing to the restaurant to celebrate someone's birthday?  Snacks if you expect to need one?  Bottled water?  Tools?

And these days, some of those "soft" men actually take the kids out with them. How about a handy way to carry some of the items needed for them?


----------



## Stormy (Apr 22, 2018)

I might curse sometimes but nothing makes me scream I don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

Men don't need all that crap. As I said before, I carry a wallet in my left rear pocket, my folding money in my left front pocket, my coins (if any) in my right front pocket and my keys attached to my belt. PERIOD. It's all I have ever carried or ever will carry. And, it's all that 98% of men carry. Men carrying a purse is ridiculous and definitely unmanly. 

Sunny, I take note of your rude and personal attack.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a man having a purse.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 22, 2018)

Rude assholes.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing wrong with a man having a purse.



Nothing at all!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Rude assholes.



Thank you. I agree. Seems like there are a lot of them hereabouts.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

That bag you see Sean Connery wearing is called a SPORRAN. In the days of old, kilts had no pockets, (actually a true kilt, even today, has no pocket). Sporrans have now become an obligatory part of full Scots wear. Sporrans were used to hold a few coins, flint and steel to start fires on a cold highland night, and often a very small flask of Scotch whiskey. 

Today, even though no longer needed, no Scottish gentleman would be considered properly dressed without a sporran.

Incidentally, the O.P. was never about the purse, it was entirely about the amount of time it takes a woman to find her bus fare, and the fact that she makes everybody wait for her. Personally, I don't care if she wants to carry a bag the size of a 35" TV. Just don't make me wait for her while she fumbles around inside that thing.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea, do you know what that bag is called that the Scotsman is wearing?  I'm sure it has a special name.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing wrong with a man having a purse.



Oh, my.....there's a fine bit of a laddy who can carry a "purse" any day he wants.  That man just gets better the older he gets.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing wrong with a man having a purse.



Yes indeed!!!! That’s a beautiful purse!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Aunt Bea, do you know what that bag is called that the Scotsman is wearing?  I'm sure it has a special name.




If you had read my previous post, #77, you would now know that the bag is called a "sporran".


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> Oh, my.....there's a fine bit of a laddy who can carry a "purse" any day he wants.  That man just gets better the older he gets.




Yep, and no need for cosmetics or plastic surgery.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2018)

The irony is the topic isn't men carrying bags, it's things that make you want to scream. Somehow the men/bags comments took over.


----------



## needshave (Apr 22, 2018)

Someone sitting in their car (the driver) at a red light texting, the light turns green, yep...there still texting. People start blowing their horns, they finally look up, theirs is the only car to get thru the light before it turns caution. Hrrrr


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes indeed!!!! That’s a beautiful purse!


I think it is called a sporran,  a part of the kilt outfit.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I think it is called a sporran,  a part of the kilt outfit.



Oh thank you Shalimar. Isn’t that interesting. 
The kilt part is an entire other thread, but worthy of one


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh thank you Shalimar. Isn’t that interesting.
> The kilt part is an entire other thread, but worthy of one


My ex is a McDonald, whew did he do justice to his clan kilt.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 22, 2018)

There isn't much of anything that makes me want to scream. I don't do much of anything that I have to stand in line for anymore. Don't fly or attend concerts any more and try to go grocery shopping at non busy times. I do get a bit annoyed at people who seem to have a negative attitude about everyone and everything. That gets really old pretty quickly. A person who never has a good word about anything is a real downer


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> . I do get a bit annoyed at people who seem to have a negative attitude about everyone and everything. That gets really old pretty quickly. A person who never has a good word about anything is a real downer



I agree. People with negative attitudes who criticize everything & everyone are real downers. 
My parents  were like that. I honestly think it became a perpetual habit which they weren’t really aware of. The blinders got in the way.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

Post # 78


Sunny said:


> Aunt Bea, do you know what that bag is called that the Scotsman is wearing?  I'm sure it has a special name.





Traveler said:


> If you had read my previous * post #77*, you would now know that the bag is called a "sporran".



Post # 85


Shalimar said:


> I think it is called a sporran,  a part of the kilt outfit.



Post #86


Keesha said:


> Oh thank you Shalimar. Isn’t that interesting.




For quite awhile I've suspected that some people don't bother to read other peoples posts.  This proves it. I said, way back on post *#77,* that the bag was called a sporran. Yet what do I see ? Questions about what the bag is called ! 

Have a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> There isn't much of anything that makes me want to scream. I don't do much of anything that I have to stand in line for anymore. Don't fly or attend concerts any more and try to go grocery shopping at non busy times. I do get a bit annoyed at people who seem to have a negative attitude about everyone and everything. That gets really old pretty quickly. A person who never has a good word about anything is a real downer





Traveler said:


> (post #78)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coincidence?

more like kismet


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2018)

I am not a screamer, but if I were, people who always blame others regardless of their own behaviour would qualify. As would individuals who think they hold the patent on reality. I mutter away in French.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

I imagine if you looked in a sporran these days, you'd find the same sort of things you'd find in a lady's purse.....car keys, cell phone, credit cards, cash, a small tube of sunscreen. 

When ye'r walkin' aroon the Highland Games all the dae, ye don' want yer knees gettin' sunburned, now d'ya?  And how are ye goin' to pay for yer haggis and yer pint of Tennent's? Ye canna expect 'em to gie it to ye for free.  An' there ye are with nae pockets in yer plaid.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2018)

People who pass judgement prematurely without really knowing the person!

Families who abandon some.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 23, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Post # 78
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, I wonder why!


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 23, 2018)

People who make rash generalizations make me want to scream.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2018)

For quite awhile I've suspected that some people don't bother to read other peoples posts.  This proves it. I said, way back on post *#77,* that the bag was called a sporran. Yet what do I see ? Questions about what the bag is called ! 

Have a nice day tomorrow. [/QUOTE]




Dragonlady said:


> Gee, I wonder why!




When people do not even bother to read other peoples posts, and then go on to make sarcastic remarks about that person, they are just making judgements without any knowledge to back up their remarks. 

I hear a lot of talk about love of "diversity" and "acceptance of different views" but what they actually mean is, "As long as you agree with us, we accept you". Present a different view, however, and those same people get busy publicly excoriating those different views. Hypocrisy in action !


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe  some posters have you on Ignore and did not see your post?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe  some posters have you on Ignore and did not see your post?




I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell ya. Such a sweet, lovable, guy like me on ignore ?  layful:


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2018)

> Gee, I wonder why!



Dragonlady, yup!


----------

